# Gel de gnome 3

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Bonjour,

Suite à la mise du système, kernel 3.6.7 en autre, l'interface gnome s'affiche correctement puis se fige.

De plus, l'interface réseau, Atheros, ne se charge pas au boot. Le pilote doit être chargé manuellement.

Avez-vous une idée du problème ?

Merci.

----------

## d2_racing

Bonjour, as-tu lancé ceci :

```

# revdep-rebuild -ip

```

Qu'est-ce que ça donne, est-ce que Portage veut recompiler des packages ?

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Il n'y avait aucun paquetage à recompiler.

Pour l'instant j'ai lancé la compilation de tous les paquetages installés (+1000).

----------

## sebB

Salut,

Tu as mis quels paquets à jour?

Ca fonctionne avec l'ancien kernel?

----------

## guilc

La comme ça, ça pue les options foirées dans le nouveau kernel. Un driver wifi manquant pour atheros, avant en dur, maintenant en module ? un souci avec le DRI pour gnome ?

PS: sinon, pour la nouvelle année, peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plaît ? Merci  :Mr. Green: 

----------

